
The Manchester prototype dataflow computer (1985) [pdf] - luu
https://courses.cs.washington.edu/courses/csep548/05sp/gurd-cacm85-prototype.pdf
======
saganus
I think it needs [1985] added to the title. That's the date of the paper's
publication.

~~~
DonaldFisk
Thanks to whoever submitted this. The paper, and the machine it's about, are
still ahead of their time.

The paper shows dataflow graphs, yet programs for the computer were being
written in SISAL, a text-based dataflow language. At the time the paper was
written, a prototype implementation of Prograph, a visual dataflow language,
was still under development. Prograph later ran on the Apple MacIntosh.

The Manchester dataflow computer was one of the things which inspired me to
develop Full Metal Jacket
([http://web.onetel.com/~hibou/fmj/FMJ.html](http://web.onetel.com/~hibou/fmj/FMJ.html)).

~~~
saganus
Very interesting project!

